# Logos bible software - cheapest way



## xirtam (May 23, 2013)

Apparently, I will have to buy the Bible Logos software. Does anyone know of a cheap place to purchase this software?

In Christ,


----------



## reaganmarsh (May 23, 2013)

I know that during seminary, Logos would offer their software once per year at a substantial discount for students. Are you a student?


----------



## xirtam (May 23, 2013)

reaganmarsh said:


> I know that during seminary, Logos would offer their software once per year at a substantial discount for students. Are you a student?




Yes, I am a student or at least I am a part-time student. I will be taking the course online. I'll have to get the software shipped to South Korea.


----------



## Vladimir (May 23, 2013)

xirtam,
They should offer you a discount if you're a student. The software is also downloadable, if you have a fast enough connection (or are really-really patient).
If you haven't already, make sure to ask the seminary which edition they want you to get, because they differ greatly in price.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (May 23, 2013)

Call Logos and discuss the situation. They are quite flexible on many package deals, but you need to call them: 1.800.875.6467


----------



## Shawn Mathis (May 23, 2013)

Ebay. Look up "libronix" or "logos" and they have some older packages that can be upgraded to version 4 for free. You may have to contact them to get the free upgrade.


----------



## Shawn Mathis (May 23, 2013)

Here's one. Some useful features to start out with. You may have to contact seller to see if you can pay the difference to send it to Korea. Or send it via a friend. (You can always buy other editions and add them to your library.)


----------



## xirtam (May 23, 2013)

Vladimir said:


> xirtam,
> They should offer you a discount if you're a student. The software is also downloadable, if you have a fast enough connection (or are really-really patient).
> If you haven't already, make sure to ask the seminary which edition they want you to get, because they differ greatly in price.



Thank you, Sir. I will do that - now.


----------



## xirtam (May 23, 2013)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Call Logos and discuss the situation. They are quite flexible on many package deals, but you need to call them: 1.800.875.6467




Thank you, Sir. I will do that after my teacher replies back with the answer to Vladimir's suggested question (I just wanted to write Vladimir - I mean write the name).


----------



## xirtam (May 24, 2013)

I was just told by the teacher to buy the Original Languages package. I might not qualify for the student discount because you have to be taking three courses. I'll call.


----------

